# Guitar sound on stage using pod XT live, need advice



## D1m3b4g (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi guys, I'll try and keep this brief.

I play a POD XT Live through a Marshall TSL 100 head.
I'm not a fan of the drive on the amp so I downloaded the metal pack for the POD XT Live. The guitars I use are Ibanez Jem's with dimarzio evolution/breed pickups.

I've never really managed to get a sound that is overdriven and gainy enough to be able to use good harmonics whilst getting it to cut through the mix.

I used to model the Diezel (spelling?) herbert amp which gave me acceptable harmonics / gain but got annhilated on stage by our second guitarist with a DSL head and strat/hotrails setup. The sound was just not cutting at all, even with high mid / treb and bass virtually turned off to try and eliminate the unwanted bottom boom.

Now I've tried grabbing some sample tones from this site, last gig I tried using a modelled peavy 6505 sound. Whilst the sound was a lot less hissy/gainy and it cut rather well, I've totally lost any ability to pull off pinched harmoics at all.

It's starting to totally frustrate me that with all this kit I'm not able to find a happy medium of having a decent mid range sound that cuts through, whilst maintaining gain to be able to pull off artificial harmoics and the like.

Any suggestions? Can anyone point me towards a good POD tone to be able to do this?

Just so we're clear here I've fiddled a lot already, with the amp, the guitar, the modelling on the pod etc, the EQ, the effects so I'm not just missing something when it comes to adjusting levels / tone etc.

Cheers guys and girls

Paul

Blimey, no one? :|


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 23, 2009)

Are you running the POD into the TSL's input, or it's FX return?

The FX return is the best way to go by far.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Apr 23, 2009)

Put a GE7/boost infront of the tsl and it sounds awesome. Our singer has one and we played around with it and got a wikkked sound not too disimilar from our engl sound. 

I use a pod xt pro for clean sounds only live straight to pa and it sounds really good! As long as the sound guy remembers to turn it on.


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 8, 2009)

Like Nick said above, the FX return is the best way to do it. I'd also try the "stack power in" output (or something like that), and probably turn off the cab simulation, too. And, of course, set your patches accordingly


----------

